# Brissie Traders & Investors Expo 2006



## blueroo (6 July 2006)

Expo on in Brissie next week.

Any tips on who would be the good speakers to go and listen to from this list:

www.tradersexpo.com.au/traders&investors/bne_seminars.htm

Thx


----------

